# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Female Libido :blood test/ hormone lev done & posted ~ lengthyRead,Sorry

## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## SexySweetheart

some to start :

*TOP-Threads-for-your-FEMALE-friends-to-Enjoy!*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...iends-to-Enjoy!
*
Finding-a-TRT-Physician*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...-TRT-Physician

----------


## SEOINAGE

Where's the progesterone? Time to find the right doc?

----------


## SexySweetheart

oh lordy I wish it were that easy lol, 
...alot of suggested tests were not done, but alas this is what I have got _(for now)_ still waiting to hear back from her about her consult with the GYN ... if I hear some news disheartening I will than consider seeking a lab package and pay for it out of pocket, providing it to her and see what happens.

Im truely trying to first have the situation corrected with spending as little money as possible _lol_

----------


## lovbyts

> oh lordy I wish it were that easy lol, 
> ...alot of suggested tests were not done, but alas this is what I have got _(for now)_ still waiting to hear back from her about her consult with the GYN ... if I hear some news disheartening I will than consider seeking a lab package and pay for it out of pocket, providing it to her and see what happens.
> 
> Im truely trying to first have the situation corrected with *spending as little money as possible* _lol_


Isnt that the universal answer to a woman's libido? MONEY!!!!

OK Ill go away now.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Vettester

A few questions and comments on your labs ...

In relation to your monthly cycle, do you know what phase you were in during testing (Follicular, Ovulation, Luteal)? On the estradiol (E2), I know my wife's HRT doctor likes to see her >100 regardless of where she's at in the month, and usually >200 during the ovulation phase.

To get a better picture, you really need the following labs: Free & Bio testosterone , DHEA, and as Seoinage mentioned, your progesterone. The DHEA and progesterone could be huge variables with your libido issues. Many women, including my wife, start showing premenopausal signs in their later 30's. Your doctor shouldn't be so quick to dismiss any of it! And depending on where your free T levels come out, you could be needing a little extra help with that hormone too. An SHBG panel would also be sufficient if you don't or can't get free T.

I would also start paying close attention to your iron levels. It's not uncommon at all to see iron deficiencies when this stuff starts setting in. In addition to my wife's BHRT regiment, she also takes a prenatal daily vitamin (great for ladies on HRT), along with plenty of B12.

Anyways, I know some of this stuff is both personally and financially inconvenient, but I can't stress to you how imperative the other labs are for you. I understand you have an emotional connection with your doctor, but understand that she is presenting you with some obstacles for achieving optimal well being. I also have a good relation with my GP, but for hormone therapy, I had to make a crucial decision several years ago to seek a specialist who really understood how to treat and administer this type of therapy. 

Let me know what you think ... We have a very qualified female member, "PPC", who knows her stuff inside and out!! She checks in here time to time, and I'll see if we can't get her involved with your thread as well. I will also have my wife review this tonight and see if she can chime in with some other ideas and comments.

----------


## jasc

Best of luck S4! Great thread n great timing as my gf and I are currently exploring this very issue as well. I'm subscribed.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> A few questions and comments on your labs ...
> 
> In relation to your monthly cycle, do you know what phase you were in during testing (Follicular, Ovulation, Luteal)? On the estradiol (E2), I know my wife's HRT doctor likes to see her >100 regardless of where she's at in the month, and usually >200 during the ovulation phase.
> 
> To get a better picture, you really need the following labs: Free & Bio testosterone , DHEA, and as Seoinage mentioned, your progesterone. The DHEA and progesterone could be huge variables with your libido issues. Many women, including my wife, start showing premenopausal signs in their later 30's. Your doctor shouldn't be so quick to dismiss any of it! And depending on where your free T levels come out, you could be needing a little extra help with that hormone too. An SHBG panel would also be sufficient if you don't or can't get free T.
> 
> I would also start paying close attention to your iron levels. It's not uncommon at all to see iron deficiencies when this stuff starts setting in. In addition to my wife's BHRT regiment, she also takes a prenatal daily vitamin (great for ladies on HRT), along with plenty of B12.
> 
> Anyways, I know some of this stuff is both personally and financially inconvenient, but I can't stress to you how imperative the other labs are for you. I understand you have an emotional connection with your doctor, but understand that she is presenting you with some obstacles for achieving optimal well being. I also have a good relation with my GP, but for hormone therapy, I had to make a crucial decision several years ago to seek a specialist who really understood how to treat and administer this type of therapy. 
> ...



sadly I dont recall and i had cut/pasted what you see here, from my online page on the Dartmoth Hospital website -so thats all the info they have listed. 

this is extreamly interresting to me~ cuz I allready have percribed iron pills due to my defianctcies and often test low in my B12 / folic...so I was certainly keep in mind and mention it to the Dr that monitoring my blood tests must be ongoing and screwtinised

yes we sure do lol... I had PM'ed here a few days ago seeking assistance for me and Hiscarebear  :Smilie: 

thank you VERY much... I really appreciate it

yes its true and sadly she was the only Dr in my military insurance plan that would bother with me  :Frown:  so all other Drs are out and we will have to go it alone if she cant help-BUT i and Tiger are willing to tackle this on our own if the Dr's cant/wont help...so if I understand you correctly i still need at least the : *Free & Bio testosterone, DHEA, SHBG panel and as Seoinage mentioned, your progesterone* and in the future I will make a note as to what phase my cycle is in.


ok so I will post when sge updates me of her consult with the gyno... and will take it from there  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Best of luck S4! Great thread n great timing as my gf and I are currently exploring this very issue as well. I'm subscribed.


awww, well i hope this helps in some way ... and tell her i said "*HI*" :")

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Isnt that the universal answer to a woman's libido? MONEY!!!!
> 
> OK Ill go away now.


lol.... in this case YES ... yes it is lol ~ now go away while the grown up's talk for a but
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

My wife was having libido problems a while back. She went to my TRT doc who ran tests and found out she has massive estrogen, but very low progesterone and testosterone . After 30 days on a cream she thought about (and wanted) sex quite a bit. I would say she is in the "normal" libido range now which is much better than the non-existant sex drive she did have.

----------


## Vettester

Sexy, yes, knowing the phase of your cycle will factor in with all of this. Men are pretty easy in this aspect, but females go through some significant variations in hormone fluctuations each and every month. My wife's doctor takes the objective to keep her hormones steadily balanced throughout the phases; keeping the peaks and troughs out of the picture. He has her on a 2x per day compounded cream, which increases and decreases to mimic what her body would be producing throughout the month if endogenous hormone production was optimal.

Definitely keep an eye on the iron as you go along. Your MCV is decent (size of red blood cells) along with the RDW labs. It would be good to ask your doctor for a ferritin lab, and even the vitamin B12 lab. I personally have a genetic disorder with the ferritin, where my body produces too much of it. Donating blood solves that problem for me  :Smilie: 

IMO, free & bio T, DHEA, SHBG & progesterone labs are a must. However, if you can at least get the SHBG and your albumin panel, we can calculate the free & bio. Or vice versa ... Free & bio T lab with the albumin (metabolic panel) and your SHBG can be figured out. It's not uncommon to see females having really low free testosterone due to having increased SHBG, as was the case of my wife. Testosterone factors heavily into the female libido picture. Your total serum lab only paints a small picture here. What your body actually uses is the unbound testosterone, which might only be 1% to 3% of that number. So, if yours is 1% of your serum 36 ng/dl x .01% = .036 ng/dl -versus- .02% = .72 ng/dl. The second scenario obviously means twice as much actual testosterone is available for use.

----------


## kelkel

I did not see vit D levels unless I missed it. Just as important in woman as in men for a variety of reasons:


http://www.livestrong.com/article/54...ale-horomones/

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/76/1/3.full

http://www.womentowomen.com/healthyn.../vitamind.aspx

Just a thought...

----------


## lovbyts

> lol.... in this case YES ... yes it is lol ~ now go away while the grown up's talk for a but


I knew you would appreciate my remark.  :Wink/Grin: 
I'm still lurking and learning for my woman's sake, and my sanity... I'm hoping some of the BIG mood swings (always swinging to the dark side :Madd: ) is hormone related or it's just Asian/Filipino related.  :Shrug:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Sexy, yes, knowing the phase of your cycle will factor in with all of this. Men are pretty easy in this aspect, but females go through some significant variations in hormone fluctuations each and every month. My wife's doctor takes the objective to keep her hormones steadily balanced throughout the phases; keeping the peaks and troughs out of the picture. He has her on a 2x per day compounded cream, which increases and decreases to mimic what her body would be producing throughout the month if endogenous hormone production was optimal.
> 
> Definitely keep an eye on the iron as you go along. Your MCV is decent (size of red blood cells) along with the RDW labs. It would be good to ask your doctor for a ferritin lab, and even the vitamin B12 lab. I personally have a genetic disorder with the ferritin, where my body produces too much of it. Donating blood solves that problem for me 
> 
> IMO, free & bio T, DHEA, SHBG & progesterone labs are a must. However, if you can at least get the SHBG and your albumin panel, we can calculate the free & bio. Or vice versa ... Free & bio T lab with the albumin (metabolic panel) and your SHBG can be figured out. It's not uncommon to see females having really low free testosterone due to having increased SHBG, as was the case of my wife. Testosterone factors heavily into the female libido picture. Your total serum lab only paints a small picture here. What your body actually uses is the unbound testosterone, which might only be 1% to 3% of that number. So, if yours is 1% of your serum 36 ng/dl x .01% = .036 ng/dl -versus- .02% = .72 ng/dl. The second scenario obviously means twice as much actual testosterone is available for use.



"He has her on a 2x per day compounded cream" do you mind my asking: is this covered by yall's insurance or do you have to pay out of pocket? and if so, was it challanging to have insurance cover it?

yes, I have these done every 3months with my Primary Dr.due to my history of defiantcy and hospitalization from it... honestly though i never hear back about my labs unless I am told tole increase Vite supp for something. *I will have to be more involved in the future


. Very thankful you are taking the time to go threw this holding my hand / spelling it out / advising me ! cuz this is the science talk that my brain just refuses to absorb or figure out

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I knew you would appreciate my remark. 
> I'm still lurking and learning for my woman's sake, and my sanity...  I'm hoping some of the BIG mood swings (always swinging to the dark side) is hormone related or it's just Asian/Filipino related.




awww what a good hubby  :Smilie: 
im def no expert BUT i can say that the last few years I have had deff mood changes (could have nothing to do with hormones, although for some reason I just rings true to me that hormones have effected my irritability level fo' sure)

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I did not see vit D levels unless I missed it. Just as important in woman as in men for a variety of reasons:
> 
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/54...ale-horomones/
> 
> http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/76/1/3.full
> 
> http://www.womentowomen.com/healthyn.../vitamind.aspx
> 
> Just a thought...


Thanks... I plan to post all of my labs next time they are taken  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

....

----------


## Vettester

> "He has her on a 2x per day compounded cream" do you mind my asking: is this covered by yall's insurance or do you have to pay out of pocket? and if so, was it challanging to have insurance cover it?
> 
> yes, I have these done every 3months with my Primary Dr.due to my history of defiantcy and hospitalization from it... honestly though i never hear back about my labs unless I am told tole increase Vite supp for something. *I will have to be more involved in the future
> 
> 
> . Very thankful you are taking the time to go threw this holding my hand / spelling it out / advising me ! cuz this is the science talk that my brain just refuses to absorb or figure out


No problem, we are here to help. I try my best to explain things so that it can be comprehended relatively easily. Sometimes people get too caught up with C&P'ing as many 13 letter words as possible. Sometimes the clinical lingo is necessary and relevant, other times it's just best to keep it fairly simple.

As for my wife ... No insurance on this type program. Our PCP (Kaiser) would never have the capability to diagnose and treat at this level. However, it's not as bad as one might think. Her daily compounded creams come in at close to a hundred per month. Her Test Cyp is minimal (4mg to 5mg/wk), and DHEA/B12 is reasonable. There's a couple hundred in labs every six months, and a few hundred with the doctor visits a few times a year. A couple grand a year basically into her regiment, which is WELL worth the alternatives.

----------


## PPC

Hi Sexy,

Sorry I am so late to notice your thread. I'd love to offer any help that I can. Others here are giving great advice. Vette really knows his stuff--now he's clued up on female issues too--amazing. My answers may be lengthy so I will post here after the holiday tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know I'll be thinking about all this.

----------


## SexySweetheart

oooooo Thank you soooooooooooo much!
I was so excited when I read your PM... take your time enjoy your holiday  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

I just got a notice in my email account ...not sure if this is at all helpful...

These test results come from your electronic medical record.
Important:

Results from some tests performed by outside labs are sent to your providers office on paper, so those results will not be available here. _(so i guess the Dr may actualy have more results blood results that I have not yet seen)_

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
DHEAS	188	45 - 270	mcg/dL


Follow Up Visit with ---------------MD
When:Thursday July 12, 2012 11:30 AM
Where:General Internal Medicine

i looked up what it is :Dehydroepiandrosterone Sulfate

----------


## go2failure

> No problem, we are here to help. I try my best to explain things so that it can be comprehended relatively easily. Sometimes people get too caught up with C&P'ing as many 13 letter words as possible. Sometimes the clinical lingo is necessary and relevant, other times it's just best to keep it fairly simple.
> 
> As for my wife ... No insurance on this type program. Our PCP (Kaiser) would never have the capability to diagnose and treat at this level. However, it's not as bad as one might think. Her daily compounded creams come in at close to a hundred per month. Her Test Cyp is minimal (4mg to 5mg/wk), and DHEA/B12 is reasonable. There's a couple hundred in labs every six months, and a few hundred with the doctor visits a few times a year. A couple grand a year basically into her regiment, which is WELL worth the alternatives.


Vette, is this an antiaging doc who has her on this protocol? She must be horny as all hell on the T Cyp.

----------


## PPC

Your recent DHEAs levels do not look too bad. Many AA docs like to see women with levels around 200 but you are not too far shy of that.

As Vette mentioned it will be extremely important to know at what time of the cycle some of your tests were taken. Your estradiol level at 73 could be okay if that was during the time of your period when estrogen bottoms out but if not, it is too low. Estradiol should not be overlooked as an important player for libido in females. It should be the first layer upon which the other hormones are built. It helps us feel in tune with our bodies, increases feelings of flirtiness and romance and combats depression which deters a healthy sex drive. While each woman has a different sweet spot, I doubt 73 is optimum for you. Most women feel best at or sometimes well above 100.

While your total testosterone levels look to be okay, we don't know how much of that is being bound up by SHBG. A free or bio available T number would give a better indication. But I know you are trying your best to do all you can and get the tests you need. I know $$$$ are a factor.

While hormones play a significant role in libido you did ask for all suggestions so I'll offer a little more advice. First though, I applaud you for doing all you can to try to work on your lowered sex drive and I'm sure your guy appreciates that you take this important area of your relationship seriously.

Hard things happen to us in life. You mentioned your medically necessary abortion, you also mentioned surgeries and issues with gut absorption. Those are tough things to endure. Not all of us are dealt a such a tough hand but we all endure trials which can rob us of sexual energy. It's almost inevitable as years go by. Also, after a couple of years into a long term relationship certain neurotransmitters (like the ones that contribute to feelings of "love" or "bliss") lower. Yes, at these time we should address hormones if they are tanked but equally as important is attitude. I do sense you have a great and open attitude towards cultivating strong sexual intimacy in your relationship but waiting for those former feelings, those more youthful strong sexual compulsions etc may actually hinder a wonderful sexual future for your marriage.

If circumstances, or a loss of hormones aren't going to do it, sometimes mere age can change our sexual selves. But instead of seeking to reclaim what we once had, I think a better, even more mature sexuality can occur, despite health and hormonal problems. A conscious decision to practice sexuality with your partner even if you don't feel turned on at the start or even if you don't have feelings of pure lust like you may have in the past may prove to be even better path. I gather you have tried hypnosis and other therapies. I think conscious decision, put to practice is a better approach. We can change the course of our lives with small decisions.

If we wait to feel in the mood, for the euphoric highs that early times in relationships bring, we will sometimes wait so long that opportunities for beautiful and healthy memories to be made are lost. The bond of sexuality in a marriage is so precious and it has to be cultivated, it will wither if it's not tended to, watered, fed...you get my point. A part of maturing is doing things whether you feel like doing them or not. Having sex is not exempt from that. Your well designed body will catch on once you start and it's doubtful you'll regret starting something up. I'm sure you have seen the studies where they show that even fake smiling can cause elevated dopamine and serotonin in the brain. I'm not saying you should fake desire or orgasm, but practicing frequent sexuality armed with the knowledge that it's important and healthy for you as a couple is a way to help ensure a cemented marriage and getting turned on after you start is not a bad thing.

I would not suggest this proactive sex approach if there is pain from low estrogen leading to a dry vagina. But this can alleviated with safe estriol (E3) or what is commonly known as the weak estrogen. While it's not a heavy hitter like estradiol in cream form, it can restore the moisture and ecology of the vagina.

Just some thoughts I wanted to share. Let me know if I can be of other help.

----------


## Vettester

PPC - Once again, you show just how invaluable you are to this board! Priceless!! Interesting stuff on the E3, again illustrating that the management of optimizing the female endocrine system tends to be a bit more complex than what us guys go through.

GTF - Yes, my wife's hormone program is administered through a wellness/hormone specialty clinic.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Your recent DHEAs levels do not look too bad. Many AA docs like to see women with levels around 200 but you are not too far shy of that.
> 
> As Vette mentioned it will be extremely important to know at what time of the cycle some of your tests were taken. Your estradiol level at 73 could be okay if that was during the time of your period when estrogen bottoms out but if not, it is too low. Estradiol should not be overlooked as an important player for libido in females. It should be the first layer upon which the other hormones are built. It helps us feel in tune with our bodies, increases feelings of flirtiness and romance and combats depression which deters a healthy sex drive. While each woman has a different sweet spot, I doubt 73 is optimum for you. Most women feel best at or sometimes well above 100.
> 
> While your total testosterone levels look to be okay, we don't know how much of that is being bound up by SHBG. A free or bio available T number would give a better indication. But I know you are trying your best to do all you can and get the tests you need. I know $$$$ are a factor.
> 
> While hormones play a significant role in libido you did ask for all suggestions so I'll offer a little more advice. First though, I applaud you for doing all you can to try to work on your lowered sex drive and I'm sure your guy appreciates that you take this important area of your relationship seriously.
> 
> Hard things happen to us in life. You mentioned your medically necessary abortion, you also mentioned surgeries and issues with gut absorption. Those are tough things to endure. Not all of us are dealt a such a tough hand but we all endure trials which can rob us of sexual energy. It's almost inevitable as years go by. Also, after a couple of years into a long term relationship certain neurotransmitters (like the ones that contribute to feelings of "love" or "bliss") lower. Yes, at these time we should address hormones if they are tanked but equally as important is attitude. I do sense you have a great and open attitude towards cultivating strong sexual intimacy in your relationship but waiting for those former feelings, those more youthful strong sexual compulsions etc may actually hinder a wonderful sexual future for your marriage.
> ...


thank you i will be sure to point this out! 
noted... thats on the list I now have compiled to bring with me to the visit  :Smilie: 

again thank you and i will be sure to ask her if she has on record at what point my period was when blood was taken and will point this out


are you sure your not a therapist PPC lol cuz the advice you gave was VERY simular to the Therapist I had seen... tells me that you deffinatly know and understand about the libido, so thank you for the insight, it gave me even further belief that Im in god hands :Wub: 

*so this is the list of topics for next visit* : test _(if she does not have the results in her office allready)_ *free & bio T, SHBG & albumin panel,*
mention concern that *DHEAs may be better if at 200*/ *Estradiol should be over 100 and ask for at what point in my cycle blood was drawn.*/*total testosterone* levels look to be okay, *we don't know how much of that is being bound up by SHBG*. *A free or bio available T number would give a better indication.*

do i have this correct?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> PPC - Once again, you show just how invaluable you are to this board! Priceless!! Interesting stuff on the E3, again illustrating that the management of optimizing the female endocrine system tends to be a bit more complex than what us guys go through.
> 
> GTF - Yes, my wife's hormone program is administered through a wellness/hormone specialty clinic.


agree 100x over  :Smilie:

----------


## Vettester

Sexy, on the labs, YES on the free & bio testosterone . If you can get the SHBG lab, great! If not, just have them run a metabolic panel and pull the albumin score out, we can figure your SHBG with that. Also, put progesterone at the top of the list. I'm suspecting yours might be a little off kilter.

BTW, love your Avi!! LOL, it brings back memories of PPC giving me a hard time for a few of my previous Avi's. Ah, the good ole days!

----------


## marcus300

Your going to need more in depth blood work done to make sure everything is within range but from the figures you have posted so far you seem fine. I'm going to think out side of the box with this one because I know someone who USE to have the same issues and her BW was normal or I should say in the higher than normal ranges but her drive was zero and I mean completely shut down, it made her depressed her self esteem was shot.

Once you start feeling something is wrong it can snowball and the mental block can become a serious problem. Emotional stress can bring relationship problems which in turn creates even further stress's and strains on your mood. All this will have a huge impact on your sex drive. Of course you should seek further in depth BW done just to make sure but I would also go down the natural route for a cure. Without doubt I can tell this is getting you down and your serotonin levels will be dropping which isn't going to help the issue so I would suggest to do what my friend did, which I must say cured and sent her drive through the roof!!!!

Get some St Johns Wort or 5HTP and after about a week start taking on top some Damiana 400mgs, Korean Ginseng 600mgs and Ginkgo biloba 120mg 50/1 leaf equivalent 6000mgs - try this dose for a few days and then double the dose. You also need to get a CD or download some Hypnosis, I have a site where you can download hypnosis to increase a womans sex drive, its aimed at women who have this problem and believe me it works if you open yourself up to how Hypnosis works. Now don't disregard the power of Hypnosis because you may have built up some mental block what needs releasing by relaxing which in turn will get your passion back on track again. Everything starts in your head and unconscious mind so make sure this is firing on all cylinders and take the natural herbs to kick start your drive.

It transformed someone I know and she has never had any further issues.

----------


## SexySweetheart

_just received a new email from Dr_
"Hi ----,
I spoke with a couple of Gynecology providers, and they have a couple of suggestions. Wingates pharmacy has a compounding pharmacy, and if you are willing to sit with the pharmacist and explain what you are going through, they can prepare creams that contain testosterone and other medications, which have been helpful in some cases. 
I think we should wait until I see you on 7-12, and we will discuss these in detail.
Take care,
Dr."----

_I will keep y'all up to date..._

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Sexy, on the labs, YES on the free & bio testosterone . If you can get the SHBG lab, great! If not, just have them run a metabolic panel and pull the albumin score out, we can figure your SHBG with that. Also, put progesterone at the top of the list. I'm suspecting yours might be a little off kilter.
> 
> BTW, love your Avi!! LOL, it brings back memories of PPC giving me a hard time for a few of my previous Avi's. Ah, the good ole days!


great~ ok got it  :Smilie: 

lol well EVERYONE loves catwomen

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Your going to need more in depth blood work done to make sure everything is within range but from the figures you have posted so far you seem fine. I'm going to think out side of the box with this one because I know someone who USE to have the same issues and her BW was normal or I should say in the higher than normal ranges but her drive was zero and I mean completely shut down, it made her depressed her self esteem was shot.
> 
> Once you start feeling something is wrong it can snowball and the mental block can become a serious problem. Emotional stress can bring relationship problems which in turn creates even further stress's and strains on your mood. All this will have a huge impact on your sex drive. Of course you should seek further in depth BW done just to make sure but I would also go down the natural route for a cure. Without doubt I can tell this is getting you down and your serotonin levels will be dropping which isn't going to help the issue so I would suggest to do what my friend did, which I must say cured and sent her drive through the roof!!!!
> 
> Get some St Johns Wort or 5HTP and after about a week start taking on top some Damiana 400mgs, Korean Ginseng 600mgs and Ginkgo biloba 120mg 50/1 leaf equivalent 6000mgs - try this dose for a few days and then double the dose. You also need to get a CD or download some Hypnosis, I have a site where you can download hypnosis to increase a womans sex drive, its aimed at women who have this problem and believe me it works if you open yourself up to how Hypnosis works. Now don't disregard the power of Hypnosis because you may have built up some mental block what needs releasing by relaxing which in turn will get your passion back on track again. Everything starts in your head and unconscious mind so make sure this is firing on all cylinders and take the natural herbs to kick start your drive.
> 
> It transformed someone I know and she has never had any further issues.


thanks for the feedback...I’m going the science route for now... and if that doesn’t pan out ~ than, I may go back to the herbal supps and hypnosis stuff (doughtful though, cuz it didn’t help any previously) but then again it wasn’t doing the exact amounts and blends your suggesting and it may work for other gals, so *thank you very much for the ideas*

----------


## PPC

> thank you i will be sure to point this out! 
> noted... thats on the list I now have compiled to bring with me to the visit 
> 
> again thank you and i will be sure to ask her if she has on record at what point my period was when blood was taken and will point this out
> 
> 
> are you sure your not a therapist PPC lol cuz the advice you gave was VERY simular to the Therapist I had seen... tells me that you deffinatly know and understand about the libido, so thank you for the insight, it gave me even further belief that Im in god hands
> 
> *so this is the list of topics for next visit* : test _(if she does not have the results in her office allready)_ *free & bio T, SHBG & albumin panel,*
> ...


I'm not a therapist, just someone passionate about health, hormonal and relational issues. My husband and I have walked out some similar issues as you have described and made it through even better on the other side.

The Topic list to discuss with your practitioner is good but like Vette mentioned, a progesterone result will also be important. Maybe you'll be receiving that soon with other results. 

If your Doc is willing to script you a T cream from a compounder in your area that may be a great trial to see how you react. Cream doses are more easily adjusted and that can be important for us females who can experience some unwanted side effects with too much T. If you're in tune with your body you may be able to figure out a "just right" for you, along with blood testing of course.

----------


## PPC

> BTW, love your Avi!! LOL, it brings back memories of PPC giving me a hard time for a few of my previous Avi's. Ah, the good ole days!


Your former Avis are seared into the minds of many of us forever.

----------


## keep fightin

what a great thread! Sexy, love your spirit, I know there are many folowing your journey. PPC and vetteman are truly a blessing, thanks guys..

----------


## SexySweetheart

well [email protected] news im afraid.
Just found out that TRICARE( military insurance) doesnt cover anything we (or the average person )are used to being covered ~except for prescriptions, and even that has a bigger co-pay, oh and deductible, oh and cost share of 1,000.00. 
Thanks TRICARE for explaining to me that it is not medical insurance, it is medical benefit which basically means they only cover med emergency diagnostic codes or mental health IF you are already diagnosed with something before you are 18. (they wont cover the evealuation session, cuz that would be just silly  :Icon Rolleyes: ) 

How lovely that my internal med Dr tested my hormones and the benefit I get from TRICARE is ($o.oo) nothing, yes please take our money/cover nothing/and send us the bills. Thank you Mr. President for taking suck great care of our members in service and their families.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

...the Dr visit was 250.00 not including the testing bills I am sure to get soon ~ I guess military member spouse general health and wellbeing is no emergancy in eyes of our government.

Tigershark will not be please to hear this once he wakes up,m esp when I tell him they dont even cover glasses.

I cancled the next visit, and will have to call the med billing dept Thursday and Dr to see how we can bill the next visit to be covered or get Dr conversation via email on future steps...*sigh* why must it be so [email protected] difficult.

Hopefully we can have it submitted under an approved diagnostic code (doubtful) or maybe switch back to Cigna insurance...so we can move forward here...

i will keep the thread posted

----------


## jasc

> well [email protected] news im afraid.
> Just found out that TRICARE( military insurance) doesnt cover anything we (or the average person )are used to being covered ~except for prescriptions, and even that has a bigger co-pay, oh and deductible, oh and cost share of 1,000.00.
> Thanks TRICARE for explaining to me that it is not medical insurance, it is medical benefit which basically means they only cover med emergency diagnostic codes or mental health IF you are already diagnosed with something before you are 18. (they wont cover the evealuation session, cuz that would be just silly )
> 
> How lovely that my internal med Dr tested my hormones and the benefit I get from TRICARE is ($o.oo) nothing, yes please take our money/cover nothing/and send us the bills. Thank you Mr. President for taking suck great care of our members in service and their families. 
> 
> ...the Dr visit was 250.00 not including the testing bills I am sure to get soon ~ I guess military member spouse general health and wellbeing is no emergancy in eyes of our government.
> 
> Tigershark will not be please to hear this once he wakes up,m esp when I tell him they dont even cover glasses.
> ...


Sorry to hear about that S4.. best of luck getting it covered.

Politely explain to them that because of your lack of libido, Tigers sexual needs are not met properly. Sexual frustration can cause rage, lack of good judgement, and extreme hostility towards others.. Do they really want a raging liability where he is stationed just to save a few $$?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Sorry to hear about that S4.. best of luck getting it covered.
> 
> Politely explain to them that because of your lack of libido, Tigers sexual needs are not met properly. Sexual frustration can cause rage, lack of good judgement, and extreme hostility towards others.. Do they really want a raging liability where he is stationed just to save a few $$?


[B]lmao![/B]lol 
ok so talked to billing and Dr...
im stuck with bills, no way roundit..BUT she set me up with a *free consultation* with the compounding pharm for next Thur... i need to bring current blood work and may have to have more done. I will tell them bout my list (that i made from yall's suggestions) at my consult, they also told me the avaerage cost PER script Per month is about 40.00 WITHOUT ANY insurance help BUT they will still attempt to bill insurance, at times some insurance pays for a % of the bill.

this place is a 5min walk form my house and make meds from scratch for men women children animals (lol yes , vets go here ) after cruising the site they have I was insane impressed  :Smilie:  feeling very good about this...

----------


## PPC

excellent.

----------


## SexySweetheart

ppc is this 40.00 average per scrip about the average price that you know of? just woundering if it would be worth it for me to look out of state for pricing once this pharm sets me up with scrips..?

----------


## lovbyts

> well [email protected] news im afraid.
> Just found out that TRICARE( military insurance) doesn’t cover anything we (or the average person )are used to being covered ~except for prescriptions, and even that has a bigger co-pay, oh and deductible, oh and cost share of 1,000.00. 
> Thanks TRICARE for explaining to me that “it is not medical insurance, it is medical benefit” which basically means they only cover med emergency diagnostic codes or mental health IF you are already diagnosed with something before you are 18. (they wont cover the evealuation session, cuz that would be just silly ) 
> 
> How lovely that my internal med Dr tested my hormones and the benefit I get from TRICARE is ($o.oo) nothing, yes please take our money/cover nothing/and send us the bills. *Thank you Mr. President for taking suck great care of our members in service and their families.* 
> 
> ...the Dr visit was 250.00 not including the testing bills I am sure to get soon ~ I guess military member spouse general health and wellbeing is no emergancy in eyes of our government.
> 
> Tigershark will not be please to hear this once he wakes up,m esp when I tell him they dont even cover glasses.
> ...


To bad more people dont realize how the military coverages, mission critical supplies and support has gone even worse the last few years. 

Sorry to hear about the financial situation Sexy4mySweetheart. Check into some of the social services to see if there is any benefits there, probably not.

Hopefully something good will come from it and you can get what you really need and it helps.

On the subject of female hormone panels..... I got my wife to ask her doctor (via email) for blood work for this. UNFORTUNATELY due to the email I sent my wife telling her what she needs to look for she asked for a female ANTI-AGING hormone panel.  :Frown:  Of course the doctor said we dont do that. I emailed them back saying she meant just a female hormone panel. Anti aging is a BAD word to PCP... 

Now the problem is they want to know WHY? What should she tell them?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> To bad more people dont realize how the military coverages, mission critical supplies and support has gone even worse the last few years. 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the financial situation Sexy4mySweetheart. Check into some of the social services to see if there is any benefits there, probably not.
> 
> Hopefully something good will come from it and you can get what you really need and it helps.
> 
> On the subject of female hormone panels..... I got my wife to ask her doctor (via email) for blood work for this. UNFORTUNATELY due to the email I sent my wife telling her what she needs to look for she asked for a female ANTI-AGING hormone panel.  Of course the doctor said we dont do that. I emailed them back saying she meant just a female hormone panel. Anti aging is a BAD word to PCP... 
> 
> Now the problem is they want to know WHY? What should she tell them?


eeeck.. well all i know is that my Dr put in the diagnostic code for "sexual disfunction" (awesome Im disfunctional lol) so while it was not covered they at least did mine... maybe you could tell them you had the wording confussed but the reseason why is cuz she has lost her intrest in sex...? that way she could play it off as being to emabrrased to ask/ talk about it, but she figured it was due to aging so thats why she said anti-aging...? 
stupid the shizzel we have to do just to know what the heck is up with our own body...i mean realy why should we have to say anything other than "hay i wanna full blood work up cuz its my body and i wannaknow what its doing today" shhessh

oh and if she does say she has no sex drive , have her look up the signs so she can say the right stuff when the Dr asks her..like drynees, painfull intercourse, cant even get herself off and has no desire to even want to, effecting the relationship, mood swings, not sleeping great yadda yadda


best of luck to you guys!!!

----------


## lovbyts

> eeeck.. well all i know is that my Dr put in the diagnostic code for "sexual disfunction" (awesome Im disfunctional lol) so while it was not covered they at least did mine... maybe you could tell them you had the wording confussed but the reseason why is cuz she has lost her intrest in sex...? that way she could play it off as being to emabrrased to ask/ talk about it, but she figured it was due to aging so thats why she said anti-aging...? 
> stupid the shizzel we have to do just to know what the heck is up with our own body...i mean realy why should we have to say anything other than "hay i wanna full blood work up cuz its my body and i wannaknow what its doing today" shhessh
> 
> oh and if she does say she has no sex drive , have her look up the signs so she can say the right stuff when the Dr asks her..like drynees, painfull intercourse, cant even get herself off and has no desire to even want to, effecting the relationship, mood swings, not sleeping great yadda yadda
> 
> 
> best of luck to you guys!!!


No it's not really for anti aging, she is only 32, Asian, slim/trim and looks younger (17 if I dress her right. lol) 
Defiantly hasn't lost interest in sex, just learning it's fun...  :Stick Out Tongue:  Female Asian/Filipino doctor so cant use the embarrassed card.
Basically we just want to check to see if things are where they should be before they aren't or they are to far out of whack. Only thing I can really point to (she would not agree) are some major mood swings above the normal PMS levels. Painful intercourse? I have never heard of that being one of the problems. Is that due to not enough natural lubricants? No problem with the lubricants but she does complain about pain sometimes but she claims it's due to size... No I'm not Mr. John holmes by any means, only average...+ maybe. But by now size shouldnt be an issue and no, she is not under 5'. Ill try to get her to go with that and maybe the sleeping?

----------


## SexySweetheart

> No it's not really for anti aging, she is only 32, Asian, slim/trim and looks younger (17 if I dress her right. lol) 
> Defiantly hasn't lost interest in sex, just learning it's fun...  Female Asian/Filipino doctor so cant use the embarrassed card.
> Basically we just want to check to see if things are where they should be before they aren't or they are to far out of whack. Only thing I can really point to (she would not agree) are some major mood swings above the normal PMS levels. Painful intercourse? I have never heard of that being one of the problems. Is that due to not enough natural lubricants? No problem with the lubricants but she does complain about pain sometimes but she claims it's due to size... No I'm not Mr. John holmes by any means, only average...+ maybe. But by now size shouldnt be an issue and no, she is not under 5'. Ill try to get her to go with that and maybe the sleeping?


lol i was just saying that maybe in order to get the test covered she would have to FIB about the libedo dropping ect . lol *just trying some creative thing*

...and sure she could say she was embarrased, even if she isnt lol

and hay im only 4years older than her sooooo not like its unpossible for her hormons to start getting whackey, every chix is different after all  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> lol i was just saying that maybe in order to get the test covered she would have to FIB about the libedo dropping ect . lol *just trying some creative thing*
> 
> ...and sure she could say she was embarrased, even if she isnt lol
> 
> and hay im only 4years older than her sooooo not like its unpossible for her hormons to start getting whackey, every chix is different after all


Yeah I realize what you meant, she is just not very good at fibbing about things like that I think and we need to be careful about what goes in the file for future reference.

It would be nice to get things checked out to see if there is anything out of whack so maybe it could help smooth things out so they are not so stressful at times especially when they shouldn't be. I know girls are a LOT more complicated/hormonal than guys are or at least emotional on the outside. Hopefully she will be open to it but??? She is like most women (yourself excluded of course since you seem to have an open mind) and men who dont like to admit there is anything wrong no matter how many people tell them there is. I'm sure you know a few.

----------


## SexySweetheart

all TRUE  :Smilie: 

good luck at the next appointment and let us know how it all pans out for her <3

----------


## PPC

> ppc is this 40.00 average per scrip about the average price that you know of? just woundering if it would be worth it for me to look out of state for pricing once this pharm sets me up with scrips..?


30-40 per script is average for local compounders. You can do much better by sending your scripts to larger pharmacies that do this nationally. I have no idea if I'm allowed to mention the names of such pharmacies. One that I know well costs $20 per script per 30 day supply.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> 30-40 per script is average for local compounders. You can do much better by sending your scripts to larger pharmacies that do this nationally. I have no idea if I'm allowed to mention the names of such pharmacies. One that I know well costs $20 per script per 30 day supply.


im not sure if we canPUBLICLY announce certain web sites (Im thing not)...

----------


## lovbyts

> im not sure if we canPUBLICLY announce certain web sites (Im thing not)...


Since it's a legit pharmacy/compounded I think it should be fine. It's not a source for someone buy black market. Compounding companies dont sell online without prescriptions. You can also PM her of course or ask Admin/vets first.

----------


## PPC

I sent a PM to sexy but since these companies are legit the info may help someone else. LEF (LIfe Extension) pharmacy is very inexpensive. They will compound T scripts and progesterone. They cannot do bi-est due to some government law (they are not happy about the law). Womens International Pharmacy will do bi-est for less than $20 per month. Mods can delete this if I have made an error in sharing this.

----------


## ktmsmith'swife

I have enjoyed reading your thread and know how frustrating the journey can be. My husband and I had a hard time just finding a good BHRT physician who was willing to work with us to reach our goals but finally have that and are on our way with excellent results so far. About 7 months in. We use a local compounding pharmacy The Medicine Shoppe and my scripts are about $50 a month total and include a 30 day supply of oral Progesterone 250 mg, 30mg of Armour Thyro and 20mg/ml of compounded Testosterone cream. The T cream is the most expensive item but the results from just these 3 scripts in regards to substantially increased libido, general feeling of well beaing, clear mind and excellent sleep is SOOOO worth the $.

If anyone in Ohio needs a recommendation for an excellent, compassionate, detail oriented BHRT physcian....please PM me, I will be happy to share.

Hope you have great success with your compounder-give the meds about 6 weeks and you should be amazed at the new you-tweeks are necessary but wow, the results are certainly life enhancing.

----------


## SexySweetheart

awesome got it Thank You PPC!

ok so I have been serious irritable lately and a b!tch actualy, my moods are def not doing well lately...poor Tiger gets the brunt of it and I feel just horrid after 

had my appointment with the compounding pharmasist yesterday... she says my test is average for an average person but I seem to have been on the very high end previously and that is why my personal libido has changed so drasticly, my test level is certainly not avaerage for my personal avaerage level. 
she says that my est is too low and my pro is certainy effecting my monthly cycle and it effects mood regulation (that explained alot) 

soooo she left a v/m for the Dr stating I need script for test/est/pro...but Dr is on vacatin for 2 weeks so I have to wait

she said the test will be raised slowly over time till my libedo is as close to what im used to, than we will level out/ the est will be used as needed and eventualy i may no longer need it cuz sometimes the body just needs a kick start /and the pro is 2 weeks on 2 weeks off also eventualy may not need cuz the body may just need a kick start

----------


## SexySweetheart

*GREAT NEWS !!!!!*
I just got a call from the pharmacy saying my scripts are ready to be picked up!!! OMG whata surprize!
...and I asked her what scrips and the cost ~ pro / test / est adding to $45.00 ! lol yay the insurance paid ! I only have copays


so this weekend I will pick them up and post the directions and start it next week....soooo happy happy!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I have enjoyed reading your thread and know how frustrating the journey can be. My husband and I had a hard time just finding a good BHRT physician who was willing to work with us to reach our goals but finally have that and are on our way with excellent results so far. About 7 months in. We use a local compounding pharmacy The Medicine Shoppe and my scripts are about $50 a month total and include a 30 day supply of oral Progesterone 250 mg, 30mg of Armour Thyro and 20mg/ml of compounded Testosterone cream. The T cream is the most expensive item but the results from just these 3 scripts in regards to substantially increased libido, general feeling of well beaing, clear mind and excellent sleep is SOOOO worth the $.
> 
> If anyone in Ohio needs a recommendation for an excellent, compassionate, detail oriented BHRT physcian....please PM me, I will be happy to share.
> 
> Hope you have great success with your compounder-give the meds about 6 weeks and you should be amazed at the new you-tweeks are necessary but wow, the results are certainly life enhancing.


lol sorry I just noticed your post Ktsmiths wife...thank you so much for your feedback  :Smilie: 

...oh Im in New Hampshire so I would also like to offer anyone to PM me if they are seeking a compounding pharm here  :Smilie:  

glad to see you found what works best for you and that your very happy with it  :Smilie:  and boy-oh-boy I am soo looking foreward to feeling "normal" again...not that Im expecting a miracle drug or anything but from what I hear the difference is worthit

----------


## Vettester

Glad to hear you are heading on the right track. Look forward to your updates.

----------


## jasc

Great news S4!! 
best of luck on your journey to better health.. we'll continue to follow (the gf and I) and we'll be looking forward to your updates.

----------


## PPC

Yay!

----------


## SexySweetheart

here is what i picked up today : 

*TESTOSTERONE 1mg* " apply 0.2ml to external labia daily for 14 days than to wrist for 5 days a week and to extrenal labia 2 days a week"
*PROGESTERONE 25mg* " rub onto inner thigh 0.1ml days 14-28 of each month"
*ESTRIOL 3MG* " insert 1 gram vaginaly at bed time for 14 days than twice a week, there after as needed"

a nurse gave me a consult: saying that I can apply the test to my extrnal vag if I dont feel like putting it on my wrist, and these are just starter does that will gardualy increase over time, not to expect any noticable changes untill a month or 2 , start them on the 1st of August to make tracking easy...

----------


## PPC

Interesting. You are off to a great start. 

I see no estradiol. The estriol will work well toward restoring a healthy and youthful vagina, it won't raise your E levels but you may not need that. I'm hopeful for a good turnaround for you. The proactive attitude toward sexuality will also go a long way,combined with hormone therapy, I know you are also working on that.

I agree with the nurse. Don't seek for felt changes too soon. I didn't feel too much until a month had passed after I started T.

----------


## BengalWoman

This is great news! Congratulations on your new protocol. Q. Is the progesterone scheduled around your cycle? I look forward to seeing how your progress.

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds great, be sure to keep us updated on how you feel. Just knowing you dont feel right and should not be so moody is 1/2 the battle.

----------


## Skyrinegt

Didn't read all the replies but if nothing else works maybe a shot of pt 141 or triptorellin

----------


## lovbyts

> Didn't read all the replies but if nothing else works maybe a shot of pt 141 or triptorellin


You should take time to read it. The libido issue is only one of the symptoms, not the main problem. It's more getting the hormones leveled out so everything is feeling normal and libido is just part of what you can feel as a self check.

I still say they need to reinstate Valium as a daily vitamin supplement for women.  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

i get a compounded T gel at a place in las vegas..over the phone w/script.. 2months supply $55 they ship it.. and if i only take half then it lasts 4 months.. also i didnt see any Free T3 and Free T4 thyroids did i ? in my adhd? there is women i did a phone consult with that apprantely studied with Suzanne summers drs.. she believes saliva testing for hormones on day 19 to 21 of cycle to be most effective.. maybe something to think about asking your wonder women dr? 

in the book "from fatigued to fantastic" they say they have found treating folks that are on the "low end" at a certain % in regards to hormones has been beneifical. also does that your dr do any saliva tests for cortisol (adrenal)? i know all this stuff is so expensive... and complex.. you are doing good work taking care of yourself and being proactive!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> i get a compounded T gel at a place in las vegas..over the phone w/script.. 2months supply $55 they ship it.. and if i only take half then it lasts 4 months.. also i didnt see any Free T3 and Free T4 thyroids did i ? in my adhd? there is women i did a phone consult with that apprantely studied with Suzanne summers drs.. she believes saliva testing for hormones on day 19 to 21 of cycle to be most effective.. maybe something to think about asking your wonder women dr? 
> 
> in the book "from fatigued to fantastic" they say they have found treating folks that are on the "low end" at a certain % in regards to hormones has been beneifical. also does that your dr do any saliva tests for cortisol (adrenal)? i know all this stuff is so expensive... and complex.. you are doing good work taking care of yourself and being proactive!


yes as much as the DR has helped me, she is far from thorough  :Frown:  when i look at my records online it wont even list what my scripts are for ... i showed tigershark and its weird like they dont want to aknowledge anything with hrt..? I taked with my x husbands current gf who is much older and on hrt for a decade and she plus her friends also struggle with any Dr anyplace in driving distance being thouro or what they deame as knowledgeable :/ and no they dont do saliva tests and i cant get anyone to do more blood work on the subjest BUT its a start lol (thyroids are fine) 

so i will start as of tomorrow and take it from there... thankfully I am starting all this BEFORE im full on menapuase or completly nutty from hormones being off (only partiacly nutty currently lol)

thanks for the info on the saliva tests!

----------


## qkcam

i can send you the name of the box i have . .i think it is `150 and also the contact # for this women i found online.. but you may be able to do one without the other.. i just try to peace out hte most important peace /price at the time..

good luck... to us! we are pioneers... what area do you life in?

----------


## SexySweetheart

THAT WOULD be great!!

souther NH area

----------


## qkcam

the women that ordered the test name is Barbara Hoppe @ healthy concepts 408-778-1021
she will do a telephone consult 
the lab is labrix clinical services in or 
i haven't done the test yet.. i do know she(barbara) trained with she said suzanne summers drs. 
hope this helps

----------


## SexySweetheart

yay thanks lady!


ok so i have been on these for only a few days BUT i have already noticed a difference in vag lube (Im wet alot..like I wore a pad today lol) so thats different ...

----------


## PPC

> yay thanks lady!
> 
> 
> ok so i have been on these for only a few days BUT i have already noticed a difference in vag lube (Im wet alot..like I wore a pad today lol) so thats different ...


A good and healthy sign.

----------


## BengalWoman

> yay thanks lady!
> 
> 
> ok so i have been on these for only a few days BUT i have already noticed a difference in vag lube (Im wet alot..like I wore a pad today lol) so thats different ...


That's great!! I am having a few problems in this area, which I think might be due to my doc giving me estradiol instead of estriol. There's always something going on with this stuff. I will follow your progress on this. You have come along way in just a short time!

----------


## PPC

> That's great!! I am having a few problems in this area, which I think might be due to my doc giving me estradiol instead of estriol. There's always something going on with this stuff. I will follow your progress on this. You have come along way in just a short time!


Estriol, above estradiol promotes a lubricated vagina. Estradiol is also extremely important of course if you are lacking it. A combination of the two is desirable. You could ask your doc for estriol suppositories specifically for the vagina. Many BHRT docs prescribe the use of these suppositories twice a week for vaginal health and integrity. Estriol can also be bought over the counter in mild doses so if you Doc is not interested you could take the matter into your own hands.

Testosterone also contributes to a plumper/wetter vagina. I know you use T already. Did you notice that when you were injecting more than 4mg per week, you had better results regarding this particular issue. However I understand there may be other unwanted side effects in doses greater than 4 mg per week. Do you know your levels at that dose?

I know, it seems many of us have to constantly tweak. And that occurs because as we age our own hormones do not stay the same. Sometimes they fall more and we have to sense it and make up the difference with greater exogenous hormones.

----------


## BengalWoman

PPC - My levels are around 60. Recently - no good results on the wetness issue as I've backed off things as I got to get back w Doc as things are off. I'm gonna talk to him about Estriol. 

Female hormones are crazy! 

Sexy - sorry for interrupting your thread. I'll keep an eye out for your updates.

----------


## SexySweetheart

.... *no no plz dont apologize*  :Smilie: 

this is why I put it all out here...I was hoping that more gals would be able to relate, and advice each other, spring board from what Im going through, as well as the advice others are giving*....INTERRUPT AWAY* lol

*just an update, a few days ago i stopped my ESTRIOL 3MG, cuz after the first 2 weeks it is "as needed" and currently its no longer needed (_maybe I just needed a quick reboot lol)_  so vag lube is on point, and still a tad bit too wet depending on what Im doing for an activity _ (blush, biking is something I now where pads or tampons for)_ 

started my period the other day , and it is a great healthy flow still (strange, but having spotty periods that are erratic are not as cool as one would think) I feel just an overall calmness/less anxious about my periods/health/possible pregnancy ~ *this is a refreshing change*  :Smilie: 

unsure if tigershark has noticed any diff, but I feel less high strung/irritable/angry/moody, starting to feel like myself almost ...weird trying to put it into words~ but its like stress just slowly lifted off of my temples and i no longer have the urge to disembowel people solely for breathing in my presents, lol

----------


## Vettester

Glad to hear it!!! It sounds like your program is making progress ... That's good news!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*thank you so much Vettster and eveyone else!!*

Im affraid to think of how yuk my days would have continued on...if I had never found this site, learned the basics from yall, felt educated enough to continue to advocate for my self, and wave off all the Dr's stating the many other reasons they felt I had libido issues/emotional issues etc when I could tell deep down in me~ that something was different and just ..off. I would have given up all together from utter defeat if I had not been assured from this site that Hormones are a serious possible culprit.

its only been 2 weeks and I see/feel changes (small changes, but they have big results)= just finaly knowing for sure that YES, there was something going on in my body I could not control, and YES we now know what it is, and YES we can correct things~ hope is a woundrful feeling, esp after it was lost for awhile  :Smilie: 

I am truely looking forward to my next increase and the changes I hope that will come with it as well!
...

----------


## qkcam

progress ! great so what are you taking an how much? glad you are feeling yourself rather then a consistant state of hormonal stress.. a nice even balance is good when we can find it!

----------


## PPC

This is an awesome report. Love hearing about the positive changes.

----------


## jasc

Great news S4! and I think I've already said this before, but let me say it again, Thank You. Logs like these, especially this one, have helped my gf to open up more about her imbalances and open her mind to treatment and testing that she was previously closed-minded about. She knew something was wrong but was embarrassed to talk about it because in her mind this was only happening to her n noone else. She was not aware that this was somewhat common since most people do not talk openly about these things. After having her follow this and a little persuasion she finally made an appt and got a fairly extensive blood test done. Her dr. says it's all normal (in range) but I see a few red flags and am going to post the results on here shortly in hopes that some of our knowledgeable members can give a little insight.

Glad to hear things are looking up for you and hopefully they continue to get even better! cheers!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

As an update:

My wife has been on hormone cream for months now. Test and progesterone. Her libido has increased and her parts are working correctly for the first time in her life: self-lubricating and more pleasurable sex. She just had her levels checked and her testosterone is still low so they are adjusting her scrip - we will see what happens. 

The hormones have not only made life for enjoyable, but she doesn't feel "broken" any more. It has been a godsend. 

Sorry if that was overshare. I am not used to sharing details like that.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> progress ! great so what are you taking an how much? glad you are feeling yourself rather then a consistant state of hormonal stress.. a nice even balance is good when we can find it!


TESTOSTERONE 1mg " apply 0.2ml to external labia daily for 14 days than to wrist for 5 days a week and to extrenal labia 2 days a week"
PROGESTERONE 25mg " rub onto inner thigh 0.1ml days 14-28 of each month"
ESTRIOL 3MG " insert 1 gram vaginaly at bed time for 14 days than twice a week, there after as needed"

they started me low and slow... at the end of the month i have to report how i am doing and than prob get increased test, poss pro (the compounder says) and i agree...i feel a dif and its a great feeling BUT im just near there yet/you know, not myself yet  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Great news S4! and I think I've already said this before, but let me say it again, Thank You. Logs like these, especially this one, have helped my gf to open up more about her imbalances and open her mind to treatment and testing that she was previously closed-minded about. She knew something was wrong but was embarrassed to talk about it because in her mind this was only happening to her n noone else. She was not aware that this was somewhat common since most people do not talk openly about these things. After having her follow this and a little persuasion she finally made an appt and got a fairly extensive blood test done. Her dr. says it's all normal (in range) but I see a few red flags and am going to post the results on here shortly in hopes that some of our knowledgeable members can give a little insight.
> 
> Glad to hear things are looking up for you and hopefully they continue to get even better! cheers!


oh my gawd i am sooo happy to hear this! i understand how she must have been feeling and even if the hormone route doest turn out to be the issue, Im glad she is opening up and speaking about feeling "off" ...and if th hormones are the issue ~ plz feel free to invite her to post here any questins or just to get out any feelings she maybe having <3

----------


## SexySweetheart

> As an update:
> 
> My wife has been on hormone cream for months now. Test and progesterone. Her libido has increased and her parts are working correctly for the first time in her life: self-lubricating and more pleasurable sex. She just had her levels checked and her testosterone is still low so they are adjusting her scrip - we will see what happens. 
> 
> The hormones have not only made life for enjoyable, but she doesn't feel "broken" any more. It has been a godsend. 
> 
> Sorry if that was overshare. I am not used to sharing details like that.


lol no appologizing, no such thing as over sharing when it comes to this stuff ~share away, get in touch with your inner estrogine cycle *gigglez*

great news for you and your wifey <3 and I am sooo happy for her, i can only imagine how great she now feels...infact its wierd, but at the time I started all this my biggest concern/ stressor/noticable difference was my whole libidio droppage BUT now that Im starting to feel other changes I realy realize how messed up I was in more important areas that were effecting me and the poor people that had to deal with me lol 

i hadnt realized just how irritable impulsivly snippy and misserable I truely had slowly become and how much i very much missed being my calm cool happy self  :Smilie:

----------


## BengalWoman

S4MS. Great job with making so much headway so soon!!! I'd be curious how your labs compare. Keep it going!!!

----------


## bass

> she doesn't feel "broken" any more.


this is the most important element of HRT!

----------


## SexySweetheart

Just an update... test is up to 1.5mg daily all else same. Use est maybe 1x a week now.
The pro is felt to be increased by me an compounding pharm but Dr requires an other visit if it is to be increased an the fee for a visit is total $400.00 ish - at the moment I feel fine enough to just let it ride for now  :Smilie: 

What a diff - I can wake at 6 am with no problem - have energy for the day. My sleeps improved / can fall asleep at 10:00 pm rather than be up till 3:00am or so... also never noticed untill i stopped - that I was sweating in my sleep like a hot flash. Sex drive is back - not yet full force but somedays are certainly more exciting during a bike ride lol.

I pay after insurance 45.00 a month for all three scripts total.

noticed ZERO NADDA undesired side effects...not sure if its due to my dose size or the compound type or just me~ but very pleased (was tad worried about unwanted hair or other undesirable body changes) was informed to expect weight gain - yet i have lost weight (due to diet mostly im sure).

----------


## jwws9999

> Just an update... test is up to 1.5mg daily all else same. Use est maybe 1x a week now.
> The pro is felt to be increased by me an compounding pharm but Dr requires an other visit if it is to be increased an the fee for a visit is total $400.00 ish - at the moment I feel fine enough to just let it ride for now 
> 
> What a diff - I can wake at 6 am with no problem - have energy for the day. My sleeps improved / can fall asleep at 10:00 pm rather than be up till 3:00am or so... also never noticed untill i stopped - that I was sweating in my sleep like a hot flash. Sex drive is back - not yet full force but somedays are certainly more exciting during a bike ride lol.
> 
> I pay after insurance 45.00 a month for all three scripts total.
> 
> noticed ZERO NADDA undesired side effects...not sure if its due to my dose size or the compound type or just me~ but very pleased (was tad worried about unwanted hair or other undesirable body changes) was informed to expect weight gain - yet i have lost weight (due to diet mostly im sure).


That's great!!!, please keep everyone posted. My girlfriend and I are beginning the same journey, and info like this helps alot

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Nice to hear you have no sides. My wife has some acne on her back and a little hair on her lip. She is totally fine with that trade off.

----------


## qkcam

Sounds like you are doing wonderful! yay! i tried progestrone cream and it made me swell up and retain alot of water-- it was wierd. i looked nine months preggo.. !!

----------


## freddy1418

> Just an update... test is up to 1.5mg daily all else same. Use est maybe 1x a week now.
> The pro is felt to be increased by me an compounding pharm but Dr requires an other visit if it is to be increased an the fee for a visit is total $400.00 ish - at the moment I feel fine enough to just let it ride for now 
> 
> What a diff - I can wake at 6 am with no problem - have energy for the day. My sleeps improved / can fall asleep at 10:00 pm rather than be up till 3:00am or so... also never noticed untill i stopped - that I was sweating in my sleep like a hot flash. Sex drive is back - not yet full force but somedays are certainly more exciting during a bike ride lol.
> 
> I pay after insurance 45.00 a month for all three scripts total.
> 
> noticed ZERO NADDA undesired side effects...not sure if its due to my dose size or the compound type or just me~ but very pleased (was tad worried about unwanted hair or other undesirable body changes) was informed to expect weight gain - yet i have lost weight (due to diet mostly im sure).


I'm hppy to hear your doing well and on the right track... if you wanted to add a little extra to the sheets now and then you could look into pt-141... I heard nothing but good stuff on it and me and my wife are considering using it until we hopefully get her libido ect back on track.. best of luck to you and thanks for the informational post as it seems to be helping numerous people

----------


## PPC

So great to read your update. I'm thrilled for you!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I'm hppy to hear your doing well and on the right track... if you wanted to add a little extra to the sheets now and then you could look into pt-141... I heard nothing but good stuff on it and me and my wife are considering using it until we hopefully get her libido ect back on track.. best of luck to you and thanks for the informational post as it seems to be helping numerous people



thanks..never heard of this pt-141. I will have ta look into it. Would you mind sharing what you know of it? like cost/sides/ETC on this thread for me and others to follow up on Freddy? esp if your gal uses it - i would LOVE to hear what she thinks of it  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SexySweetheart

thanks all.... will cert keep it updated  :Smilie:

----------


## freddy1418

> thanks..never heard of this pt-141. I will have ta look into it. Would you mind sharing what you know of it? like cost/sides/ETC on this thread for me and others to follow up on Freddy? esp if your gal uses it - i would LOVE to hear what she thinks of it


Well I'm just leaening on iff myself and from what I'm reading and my reasearch thos is whay I've obtained so far: pt-141 is a experimental drug still that has not been officially approved anywhere yet and its purpose is to cause arousal to both the male and female... its mpre of a temporary fix as it only last women from 24-36 hours amd men from 12-24 hours... it is a subcutaneous injection tbat normally takes about 4-6 hours to take effect but when it does from the reviews I've read it makes you feel as if you were 16-18 years all over again... it works off stimulations from the brain itself releasing more of the hormones that causes excitement in your pants lol unlike drugs lile viagra that just promotes more blood flow directly to your genitals.. this more promotes the actual actions and great feeling sensations along with extra bllod flow to the right places.. they say to be ready a few hoirs after the inj cause you will get extreme urges to keep pleasing or being pleased if u know what I mean lol... my and the wife are yet try this bit we are taking it into serious consideration... haven't really read any bad or common sides though I'm aire there has to be some stories out there.. as I said I'm still researching it... from the reviews I've read from multiple different sites people seem to really love this stuff and say it is extremely effective.... it seems to be more of a once in a while type of thing though (maybe once a month or so)... I've checked a source I knpw and they carry it for 30$ US for 10mg and a good regular dose is normally about .75 mg for both male and female TO MY UNDERSTANDING... Hope this gave a little insight for those who may consider this path as well

----------


## jasc

Glad to hear all is turning out great S4! Thanks for updating.

As for the PT-141, Freddy did a nice job of laying it out for you, but if you have further questions you may want to shoot TimesRoman a pm. He seems to be one of the foremost knowledgeable guys on here in regards to this, Kelkel as well.

Best of luck on your continued progress!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Well I'm just leaening on iff myself and from what I'm reading and my reasearch thos is whay I've obtained so far: pt-141 is a experimental drug still that has not been officially approved anywhere yet and its purpose is to cause arousal to both the male and female... its mpre of a temporary fix as it only last women from 24-36 hours amd men from 12-24 hours... it is a subcutaneous injection tbat normally takes about 4-6 hours to take effect but when it does from the reviews I've read it makes you feel as if you were 16-18 years all over again... it works off stimulations from the brain itself releasing more of the hormones that causes excitement in your pants lol unlike drugs lile viagra that just promotes more blood flow directly to your genitals.. this more promotes the actual actions and great feeling sensations along with extra bllod flow to the right places.. they say to be ready a few hoirs after the inj cause you will get extreme urges to keep pleasing or being pleased if u know what I mean lol... my and the wife are yet try this bit we are taking it into serious consideration... haven't really read any bad or common sides though I'm aire there has to be some stories out there.. as I said I'm still researching it... from the reviews I've read from multiple different sites people seem to really love this stuff and say it is extremely effective.... it seems to be more of a once in a while type of thing though (maybe once a month or so)... I've checked a source I knpw and they carry it for 30$ US for 10mg and a good regular dose is normally about .75 mg for both male and female TO MY UNDERSTANDING... Hope this gave a little insight for those who may consider this path as well


Oh shizzel!
That sounds funnnnnn! I may have to get some for tigershark for x- mass gift ...than whenever hes rip-roaring on test and im not in the mood - he can shot one in my tush / wait a few hours / than party lmao
thanks for the fast reply freddy

----------


## lovbyts

Sounds like things are going a lot better for you.  :Smilie: 
I think I am going to post up my wifes results, just got them today and see if there are any suggestions or areas of improvement needed.

----------


## lovbyts

> .... *no no plz dont apologize* 
> 
> this is why I put it all out here...I was hoping that more gals would be able to relate, and advice each other, spring board from what Im going through, as well as the advice others are giving*....INTERRUPT AWAY* lol
> 
> *just an update, a few days ago i stopped my ESTRIOL 3MG, cuz after the first 2 weeks it is "as needed" and currently its no longer needed (_maybe I just needed a quick reboot lol)_  so vag lube is on point, and still a tad bit too wet depending on what Im doing for an activity _ (blush, biking is something I now where pads or tampons for)_ 
> 
> started my period the other day , and it is a great healthy flow still (strange, but having spotty periods that are erratic are not as cool as one would think) I feel just an overall calmness/less anxious about my periods/health/possible pregnancy ~ *this is a refreshing change* 
> 
> unsure if tigershark has noticed any diff, but *I feel less high strung/irritable/angry/moody, starting to feel like myself almost ...weird trying to put it into words~ but its like stress just slowly lifted off of my temples and i no longer have the urge to disembowel people solely for breathing in my presents, lol*



That sound great. Less stress for her (my wife) would mean less stress for me.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey Sexy~ hope you get all this figured out. You are in great hands as you know. And hopefully this thread will be added to my stickie as I just requested for it to be added. This will make a great read for many. Good info and humor wrapped into one!

----------


## Moparman

Pt141 you say???? Doesn't sound too bad. Is there a post on this stuff anywhere??

----------


## Jredwine

I have a post on ar's forum. Bottom line..this stuff is legit. No bad side effects and it is INSANE! Best peptide ever!

After I took .5mg's I went out and bought 1600 shares of palatin technologies.

They are getting ready to start phase 3 trials. Originally they were trying it dosed intranasally due to the easy delivery.
.
That caused some minor bp increase in a very small number of subjects 

They are now trying subq. Its good. Trust me. Real good.

----------


## Moparman

Cool!! Ill do my research and give it a try!

----------


## jwws9999

I bought some and tried it for the first time last week, and I'm a 52 year old male.. I injected 1 mg sq about noon, I got a stomach ache about an hour later that was very minor and went away about an hour later. About 5 pm it started to kick in and I got horny like I did when I was a teenager. Basically I got aroused just looking at girls the way I did when I was a teenager. Hooked up with my girlfriend that night and it was quite a ride. So I'd say it worked as advertised

----------


## SexySweetheart

another up date:

so everything has stayed the same dose wise and I still feel great!

I just today purchased the pt 141 from ar-r ... during a sale 50.00 (its listed as iPT141). I decided to order it for me cuz even though my sex drive is certainly improved it still not close to what I had and I kinda miss that lol. I dont see a need to increase any of my hormones JUST for a sex drive increase at this time ... mostly cuz the hubby is over seas for a year and so I have no one to play with  :Wink/Grin: 
i MAY ask for an increase in the future but again the sex drive was not my main concern ~ all else is gravy so no need to rock the boat.

*it should be noted that I regained a substantial amount of weight; however, I DONT THINK IT HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE HORMONES. Frankly I was very scared worried for the hubby being safe while deployed and I ate my feelings ~ sought comfort in way too much crap and fast food. Once he actually left I regrouped and got a hold of myself. lost 25 pounds so far so again I dont see the hormones as the issue.
Still no facial hair or voice change (that i notice) no extra acne ~ just pure happy good stuff <3
I will let yall know how the PT 141 goes but that wont be used till like Jan or Feb 2014. i am seeeeerrrrriously looking forward to it...from the reports I have heard. here are some threads on it:

http://forums.steroid.com/questions-...41-review.html
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...41-dosing.html

ON A SIDE NOTE we are planning to move states next year and I am already very nervous that I wont find a Dr that will be of any use out in the mid west...

----------


## 38onTRT

This is a really great thread.. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer.. My wife will be getting Blood tests shortly to check her levels, we are pretty sure she is going to need HRT, however she had a question about if she were to get on an HRT regimen, what happens when her body is ready to start the Menopause phase?? Will being on HRT stop the entire process OR, will she continue to have monthly cycles throughout her life.. What actually happens to a women when she is given HRT and the Menopause phase is ready to begin? Does that make sense, I hope..  :Smilie: 

She is 42. From what she says, she can basically go without having sex, not forever, she is just not interested anymore..  :Frown:  I on the other hand am like a 20yr old...... Not a great combination... I would never think about going outside our marriage so this has put a big wedge in our relationship.

----------


## Trific

> she can basically go without having sex, not forever, she is just not interested anymore.. I on the other hand am like a 20yr old...... Not a great combination... I would never think about going outside our marriage so this has put a big wedge in our relationship.


Until you get her libido fired up again maybe this will help: fleshlight.com

Guys at another forum were raving about it....

----------


## SexySweetheart

> This is a really great thread.. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer.. My wife will be getting Blood tests shortly to check her levels, we are pretty sure she is going to need HRT, however she had a question about if she were to get on an HRT regimen, what happens when her body is ready to start the Menopause phase?? Will being on HRT stop the entire process OR, will she continue to have monthly cycles throughout her life.. What actually happens to a women when she is given HRT and the Menopause phase is ready to begin? Does that make sense, I hope.. 
> 
> She is 42. From what she says, she can basically go without having sex, not forever, she is just not interested anymore..  I on the other hand am like a 20yr old...... Not a great combination... I would never think about going outside our marriage so this has put a big wedge in our relationship.


I am no pro, just know my personal experience BUT maybe someone else will chime in as well after i bump this for you  :Smilie: 

try asking your pcp who they or where they recommend or google your local compounding pharmacists ask them if they do free consultations and if they accept your insurance

if she is having hormonal issues she could already be in peri or pre menopausal or in full menopause

the process helped regulate my cycles - i used to be all over the place or not have them at all - now i have regulare flow like clock work  :Smilie: 

I would suggest googling your questions and talking to your doc as well. stick with it - it may take time and be very confusing but the end result is sooooo worth it! best of luck to you both <3

----------


## bass

very good thread, but I think it needs to be moved to the Female HRT!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> very good thread, but I think it needs to be moved to the Female HRT!


disagree... mostly cuz a majority of the site members are male and they have women folk in their lives with these issues~ and dont know where to go for info / questions / or just plain feeling like they are not alone or going crazy

the general knowledge on the topic is so limited or wrong (even in medical community), yet each women going through (and at some point every single women does) hormone changes effects her marriage and man as well as her own self... more exposure to the topic is needed - more discussion on the topic is needed - more understanding on the topic is need.

limiting the audience will not provide that :/

----------


## bass

hold on a minute Sexy! you got my comment all wrong. I was only aiming to make such a good thread available for women so they can find it easier. one thread regarding female hormone among 10000s of thread related to male hormone can easily get lost. besides. both male and female section are next to each other and both men and women can navigate each section and finding more specific topics to their needs with ease. what do you think of males posting about their hormones in the female section?! if its okay then we should combine both sections.

after all this site is about hormone balance first and everything else follows it. Peace.

----------


## 38onTRT

Thank you for the reply, it is helpful. 

Maybe a link to this thread or sticky it in the female HRT Forum.. I remember seeing this thread during its inception and found it while searching "women" in the thread tools.. Took me a few minutes however could take someone else longer or they may even search in that forum separately from this one and never find this thread... Possible to leave it in this section and link it in the other forum?

Anyways, she made an appt with her OB for Thursday of next week as her PCP said she was too young to get those blood tests... Hoping he listens to her and does the blood work I have printed out for her from this site.. If he doesnt then my TRT doc will, however he may not be versed on womens protocol so we will go the Compounding Pharmacy route. She has a good friend who actually owns one here in town so will go that route if need be, she just wants to keep this as private as possible.. Will keep everyone posted as to how it goes..  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

> hold on a minute Sexy! you got my comment all wrong. I was only aiming to make such a good thread available for women so they can find it easier. one thread regarding female hormone among 10000s of thread related to male hormone can easily get lost. besides. both male and female section are next to each other and both men and women can navigate each section and finding more specific topics to their needs with ease. what do you think of males posting about their hormones in the female section?! if its okay then we should combine both sections.
> after all this site is about hormone balance first and everything else follows it. Peace.


oh i thought you ment move the the female section where only pink ladies can go ~ i was confused, my bad  :Smilie: 

sadly there isnt a female HRT section in the pink lady section. we have....*FEMALE STEROID DISCUSSION*
Questions and answers about anabolic steroids for females.


*FEMALE GENERAL FORUM*
This forum is for anything off subject our female members would like to discuss.


*FEMALE WORKOUT, DIET, HEALTH & BEAUTY QUESTIONS*
This forum is dedicated to women's weight training, cardio, diet, and any other type of health or beauty questions you have.
*Sub-Forums:* FEMALE MEMBER'S PICTURES



I hadnt realized there was a female hrt area here... moving it to that sounds like a good idea in that case

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Thank you for the reply, it is helpful. 
> 
> Maybe a link to this thread or sticky it in the female HRT Forum.. I remember seeing this thread during its inception and found it while searching "women" in the thread tools.. Took me a few minutes however could take someone else longer or they may even search in that forum separately from this one and never find this thread... Possible to leave it in this section and link it in the other forum?
> 
> Anyways, she made an appt with her OB for Thursday of next week as her PCP said she was too young to get those blood tests... Hoping he listens to her and does the blood work I have printed out for her from this site.. If he doesnt then my TRT doc will, however he may not be versed on womens protocol so we will go the Compounding Pharmacy route. She has a good friend who actually owns one here in town so will go that route if need be, she just wants to keep this as private as possible.. Will keep everyone posted as to how it goes..


commom frustration... hearing too young to get the tests we feel we need. like really its our body and we have concerns and we pay for the test, we should be able to get whatever we request *ugg* and yes hearing to young concerning menopause when under age 50 is (insert choice words here lol). the words peri and pre menopause seem to not be in Drs vocab.... i mean h3ll im only 38ish and I was utta whack
i hope everything works out for her but please remind here that she does have the option to shop around for a new pcp. I had to and it worked out, could for her as well  :Smilie: 

ahhh secretcy, this is prob one of the reasons why everyone is so in the dark about the topic. no one wants to say out loud they are a normal women with hormones changing ~ understandable though 
yes please keep us post and let her know she can join and post herself as well <3 there are members here that know ALOT about this stuff and if she had her own thread they could truly help guide her

----------


## bass

yes its fairly new and that's probably how you missed it. its all good though, we're here to help each other.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Thank you for the reply, it is helpful. 
> 
> Maybe a link to this thread or sticky it in the female HRT Forum.. I remember seeing this thread during its inception and found it while searching "women" in the thread tools.. Took me a few minutes however could take someone else longer or they may even search in that forum separately from this one and never find this thread... Possible to leave it in this section and link it in the other forum?
> 
> Anyways, she made an appt with her OB for Thursday of next week as her PCP said she was too young to get those blood tests... Hoping he listens to her and does the blood work I have printed out for her from this site.. If he doesnt then my TRT doc will, however he may not be versed on womens protocol so we will go the Compounding Pharmacy route. She has a good friend who actually owns one here in town so will go that route if need be, she just wants to keep this as private as possible.. Will keep everyone posted as to how it goes..


Such outdated thinking to think someone must be old for hormones to be an issue. 

I was basically completely shut down at 40. Who knows how long I had been dealing with low test. 

My wife was tested at 34 and was found to be completely out of whack. The hormone cream fixed things that she had been fighting with her entire life, so who knows how long her levels were a problem.

----------


## SexySweetheart

just received letter today stating that *TRIcARE WILL NO LONGER COVER MY Test!!

*What the holy fvck am i to do now?! ... i left a v/m for my compounding pharm- i pry to gawd they cant get creative with billing or compounding.

im sorry but i think that any medical coverage changes that take effect while a spouse is ACTIVELY deployed, should fall under a blanket for the time they are gone and 3 months after they return. the families left behind are already stressed out and trying to manage all on their own- adding med coverage changes / switching their meds is just plain cruel!

----------


## SexySweetheart

had a meeting with compounding pharm- so they are going to give me a military discount AND fill my test script for 3 months at a time to cut the cost. total will only cost me 75.00 every 3 month!
I was floored at how cheep it is- for some reason i thought it would be ALOT more out of pocket with out insurance

SUPER HAPPY and glad to share this cuz if your insurance is refusing to cover you hrt DEFIANTLY talk with the pharm and try to find creative ways to lower the out of pocket cost  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

good for you Sexy! never stop looking for better deals to make your life a better one.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> im sorry but i think that any medical coverage changes that take effect while a spouse is ACTIVELY deployed, should fall under a blanket for the time they are gone and 3 months after they return. the families left behind are already stressed out and trying to manage all on their own- adding med coverage changes / switching their meds is just plain cruel!


I couldn't disagree more and what I mean by that is that the ppl who serve in the military and their families deserve nothing but the best healthcare our country has to offer for their entire lives. They put themselves in harm's way, and as a result their families make a huge sacrifice, to defend our personal freedoms and those of ppl all over the world, at the discretion of our government. The least the govt could do is give top notch medical benefits, especially considering that the wages paid in the military are just insulting. Why should congressmen get great salaries and benefits as the large majority are only trying to further their own agenda and then deprive the hard working individuals, who voluntarily enlist in the military, of anything but the best. It makes me sick and I don't think what's happening with your coverage is fair at all. Before I step off my soap box I would like to add that their are so many homeless and indigent veterans it is criminal - even one is unacceptable. How can the government turn its back on those who fought and served protecting this country? I'll end my rant now, sorry please continue. I need to learn more about female HRT and this thread has helped.

----------


## redhawk01

^^^ well said ^^^

----------

